# Leeftijd Gentoo gebruikers....

## Autie

ik vroeg me af hoe oud de gemiddelde gentoo'er is...

Ikzelf ben 37, waarschijnlijk beetje boven gemiddeld!

----------

## kornfleek

heb net m'n eerste stabiele gentoo installatie vervolmaakt zonder de nodige crashes en freezings..

Ben 20,  ben nog maar pas bezig met linux.. Een paar kerels uit m'n klas hebben me door hun grotere expertise op vlak van linux gentoo aangepraat en ben er blij om.. Draait zoveel beter dan een mandrake of redhat!!!

Grtzzz

Dries

----------

## Rafje

 *M3rL7N wrote:*   

> Ikzelf ben 37, waarschijnlijk beetje boven gemiddeld!

 

Ah, dan ben ik (33) toch niet de oudste.    :Cool: 

----------

## RealNitro

Juist begonnen met gentoo (ook onder invloed van iemand die er veel van af weet).

18 jaar

----------

## p0p0ist

19,  ook al door iemand anders   :Mr. Green: 

die zelf ook 19 is volges mij   :Cool: 

----------

## eikketk

18, over 2 weken - 1 dag 19.

Realnitro: welcome  :Wink: 

----------

## RealNitro

 *eikketk wrote:*   

> 18, over 2 weken - 1 dag 19.
> 
> Realnitro: welcome 

 

Thx  :Razz: 

----------

## soepie

En ik maar denken dat ik oud ben, valt dan gelukkig ook wel weer mee, 31  :Shocked: 

----------

## crovax123

20 jaar

----------

## knopper

17

----------

## Rikkert

ook 17

----------

## Gruffi

ik ben ergens tussen de 23 en 25 dacht ik   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ZeroX-NL

ik sluit me ook bij de 17 jarige aan  :Smile: 

----------

## Ob3ron

20 hier  :Smile: 

----------

## Tp21

ik ben 13   :Surprised:   :Razz:   :Exclamation:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## disturbed

19 ben al van mijn 14e bezig met linux en heb nu 2 gentoo desktops en een aantal BSDservers...

grtz

----------

## gondolin

wel ik lijk to nu te winnen 44

----------

## ExiZTeNcE

Hmz benk nou weer de jongste ofzo  :Razz: 

Ben 16 werk nu al zo'n 2 jaar met gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Rainmaker

Ik ben 21... Sinds 3 jaar bezig met linux, ook al heb ik me lange tijd vooral bezig gehouden met de simpele linux dingen (mandrake, redhat)

----------

## .hesoez

ben 22

2.5 jaar me linux bezig waarvan laatste 1.5 jaar gentoo

grtz

----------

## Parasietje

ik iets van 3 jaar met linux bezig, nog maar 1 jaar met gentoo. Daarvoor Redhat en slackware.

Ik was btw al van mijn 10e met linux bezig, omdat ik het zo "cool" vond om mijn oom na te doen  :Wink: . Maar mijn oom leefde nog in de kernel 2.2 tijd, waardoor mijn Creative labs AWE32 met pnpdump en vi configureren me toch iets te hoog gegrepen was.

----------

## irondog

Ik ben 23. Twee jaar ben ik nu bezig met open source. Begonnen met Linux, ervaring gekregen met FreeBSD omdat dat 10x fijner was om recente versies van software te draaien en dingen te installeren zonder websites af te zoeken naar RPM's en je hoofd te breken over dependancies.

Uiteidelijk ben ik teruggegaan naar Linux vanwege een breder aanbod van ondersteunde hardware. Veel van zoeken op internet geleerd. Ik heb verder weinig Linux gebruikers in mijn kenissenkring, maar velen kennen de term dankzij mij.

----------

## Bonkie

24jaar en al meer dan 4jaar met Linux bezig 

mandrake, debian en laatste 1.5 jaar gentoo

----------

## water

Waarom zit die pol al weer op slot?

BTW: 29

----------

## mianka

Bouwjaar 1949

----------

## bart

0x1d

Lijk ik gelijk weer een stuk jonger  :Smile: 

Moderator Garo:

Voor de mensen die niet willen rekenen, 0x1D is 29

----------

## snot

bijna 40 snotneuzen   :Laughing: 

----------

## rdvrey

44, gelukkig niet de enige

----------

## progster

18, reeds 4 jaar met linux bezig, waarvan ong 2 jaar met gentoo

~Progster

----------

## bravecobra

29 reeds   :Confused: 

----------

## snakeeye

32 en 5 jaar met Linux, nu een 3/4 jaar met Gentoo.

----------

## jakamaka

Ben nog maar 2 maand 17

ben eigenlijk nog maar een jaar bezig met linux; begonnen met mandrake 7.1 (essential) gekregen van vriend. Mandrake was voor mij een flop, niks werkte van den eerste keer (in tegenstelling als er wordt gezegd op 't net, heb daarna red hat geinstalleerd en werkte direct)

In een jaar tijd mandrake 7.1, 9.2, red hat 9, fedora core 2, slackware 9.1 en toch al 2 maand met gentoo bezig (tijdens de examens geinstalleerd :p ), ma ben echt dik tevree, is tot nu toe de beste distro da'k heb geprobeerd.

Heb sinds een maand geen windows meer; in principe niet meer nodig, visual basic 6 (voor school) emulate ik me wine en photoshop hetzelfde.

kmoe nog veel leren, ma khem de basics toch al redelijk onder de knie.

'T is redelijk frustrerend da niemand van mij vrienden linux gebruikt, da zen ammel cs-fans tot in de kist of ze spelen enkel spellekes ma da ist dan ook   :Rolling Eyes:  . Ze begrijpen ook niet waarom da'k linux gebruik en vinden me dan maar een freak...

Een vriend van me heeft red hat 9 in dual boot, werkt goe, heb hem der wa bij geholpen om op te zetten, maar verder gaat ie der niet op in.

Ik ben blij da'k ni de enige 'Nederlandstalige' die linux gebruikt, en hoop da de community mag blijven groeien.

----------

## theBlackDragon

Ik ben 19 en al met Linux bezig sinds red hat 6.0 net verschenen was.

----------

## E.T.

20, een dik jaar bezig met Linux en een paar weken met Gentoo   :Cool: 

----------

## Bastaard

11100

Begonnen met suse 5.1, daarna redhat 6, Mandrake 8.1, 8.2, 9.0, 9.1

en nu gentoo.

----------

## trogie

Bijna 30...

Eerste eigen Linux install (slackware 3.1) gedaan in sept 96 (Infomagic 6cd pack: met slackware 3.1, redhat 3.0.3, debian 1.1.4, kernelsources tot 2.0.12, xfree86 3.1.2, nog een boel howto, manuals,...) en was toen al bijna een jaartje ermee aan het werken.

Tot mijn scha en schande Gentoo pas beginnen gebruiken een maandje geleden...

Trogie

----------

## seppe

21

ongeveer 6 jaar met linux bezig, en het is sinds 1.5 jaar mijn 'primair' OS, en ik gebruik Gentoo nu ongeveer 1 jaar (daarvoor Debian, en daarvoor Redhat)

----------

## donnieboi

kben 14 ben nu ongeveer 1 jaar besig met linux niet intensief mr beetje opbouwe en rondspelen kga over op gentoo dese week ergens mn oom heeft gentoo al vandaar dak op dit forum zit  :Razz: 

grtzz donnieboi

----------

## Mayhem

25, gebruik gentoo nu ongerveer 1 1/2 jaar.

----------

## RedSonja

22, ben 4 jaar bezig met *nix/open source vanwege bouwen van websites op een FreeBSD server. Begonnen met SuSE, deze week bgeonnen met Gentoo.  Geprobeerd vanwege het gemakkelijk afhandelen van dependancies

----------

## +O!

Positivo is 37.  Zo'n half jaar onder Gentoo.

----------

## klavrynd

22 , had hiervoor wat liggen prullen met debian maar 2 jaar wachten op een package duurde me iets te lang

----------

## Gerbstar

bijna 22, en nu ruim een jaar bezig met Gentoo (daarvoor helemaal geen ervaring met linux)

----------

## Traffixxx

24

ervaring met rh 8  :Sad:  mdk 9 en 10 fc 1 pclinux2004, debian, slackware 9 en gentoo

----------

## aikon

Emerged on 050421984

* 4 jaar : Gedeelde PC at home

* 6 jaar : Eigen 286 later 386

* 8 jaar : Eerste UNIX stapjes mbv nonkel (unix freak)

* 8 - 14 jaar : experimenteren met linux (RH , SUSE)

* 8 - 18 jaar : linux secondary os

* 18 - now : 6 Linux & BSD based servers in verscheidene datacenters , ook linux desktopuser geworden... (Windows enkel nog voor .net programming)

----------

## bosje

Hier nog een fossiel: 43!

----------

## spufi

27 hier, sinds m'n 20ste ofzo intensief met linux bezig (no idea, kon de milestone van SuSE 6.1 nie vinden, dat was m'n eerste distro).

Gentoo gebruik 'k sinds 't ontstaan (again: geen idee hoe lang dat ondertussen is  :Smile:  )

----------

## no-use

20 jaar .. nu bijna een half jaartje met linux bezig

eerst red hat geinstalleerd maar snapte er niet veel van

dan gentoo geprobeerd en dank zij de goede documentatie en vanaf de installatie stap voor stap te kunnen volgen wat er gebeurde begrijp ik er al heel wat meer van en leer elke dag bij   :Smile: 

----------

## Olympeus

ben 15 en nu ongeveer 3 jaar bezig met linux, 

in volgorde: SuSE, Redhat, Mandrake, weer SuSE, Slackware, en sinds een jaar draai ik met tevredenheid Gentoo.  :Cool: 

----------

## Q-collective

Versie 19121984 hier  :Smile: 

Wat geeky highlights:

16 jaar: eerste pc (tja, toen pas ja  :Sad:  )

18 jaar/15 januari 2003: eerste internetconnectie! (essent breedband, zit er nog steeds op  :Razz: )

mei vorig jaar: ik hoor voor het eerst over een raar besturingssysteem: Linux  :Razz: 

augustus vorig jaar: ik ga RedHat 9 op een reguliere basis gebruiken

oktober vorig jaar: RedHat 9 wordt doodverklaard, ik schakel over op Fedora 1

februari dit jaar: Fedora 2 komt uit, wat een fucking crap, ik ga zoeken naar een andere distro

juli dit jaar: Gentoo!  :Very Happy: 

In de tussentijd heb ik een groot scala aan distro's uitgeprobeerd: Mandrake, Suse, Redhat, Fedora, Debian, SourceMage, Arch, Slackware, Gentoo en nog een hele hoop meer  :Razz: 

----------

## Boris27

ik ben 18.

----------

## Jefklak

19  :Smile: 

----------

## M@rijn

18 jaartjes mag ik tellen

----------

## Mexz

Ik ben een 17 jarige, net nieuwe en enorm tevreden Gentoo gebruiker  :Smile: 

(overgestapt van Fedora Core 2)

----------

## wHAcKer

van '82, 22 dus iirc.

Begonnen toen gentoo 1.2 uitkwam (ik herinner me nog het lange wachten eer de 1.2 EINDELIJK uit was :p), allez, het leek toch lang  :Very Happy: 

----------

